# so who owns a 200 series deere



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

does any one only a 200 series deere if so let's see some pics 

me my self l own a 1983 johndeere 212


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 1978 214 with the 47 deck.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

when l get a older l would like to get all the 200 series line up 200,210,212,214,216


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

*when l get a older l would like to get all the 200 series line up 200,210,212,214,216*

You forgot to include the 208.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l did too thanks there was a 210 4 sale here but the guy wanted to much


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *when l get a older l would like to get all the 200 series line up 200,210,212,214,216 *


james just what would you do with 6 or 7 if you count the 208 tractors?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

have a fleat of mowers


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

James run for help while you still can!!LOLL Before you wind up like the rest of us! (if you're reading this it might be too late already )


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it's not to bad l only got a john deere 212 allis 110 B roper go cart on friday (maybe) and a massey Harris 20


----------



## Andy Eder (Jul 14, 2004)

I have a 212 also, I haven't owned it a long time bought it used at an auction with a pallet that included the front blade & a snowblower for it. Its an 81 model. I really like this lawn tractor and plan to keep it for a very long time. Don't have a dig. camera for pics though.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Welcome to the tractor forum Andy! :friends: 

Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just bought a 210 2 weeks ago with the #50 cart. Nice little tractor. Now if I can only get used to shifting gears...:tractorsm


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I just bought a 210 2 weeks ago with the #50 cart. Nice little tractor. Now if I can only get used to shifting gears...:tractorsm *


what do you mean it's not like shifting on a truck you just pick a gear and stick with it unlike a truck you have to work your way up to the higher gears or is your cluch slipping


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

It's mostly from forward to reverse. I've been using a hydro for 25 years, and my feet are used to not doing anything, I just pull the hydro lever up and down. Now I gotta remember to use the clutch and brake. The variator lever works pretty good, for changing ground speed. One thing that surprised me is that this old tractor flies in 4th gear!! I was driving on a private road and top speed was a little hard to control, steering wise. I've got to sit down and tighten up some of the steering linkages.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

that most of the 200 series do fly the spring on my brake are so tight because they are never used


----------

